# Nutrisport 90+ Whey Powder



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Trying to supplement my protien on a smaller budget, sick of paying an arm and a leg for commercialized nats pi** ,i get through a 9lb tub of choc Nutrisport 90+ Whey Powder a week but is it worth the meager £14.99 im forkin' out for it or should i jack it in and go slay myself a cow?


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

You get through 9lb a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

dale_flex said:


> You get through 9lb a week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


oooh,is that too much you reckon? I have four 50g scoops a day between meals and the odd 25g single scoop in half a pint of water usually just befor bed,sometimes when im really on the ball i wake myself up at 3am for another one.

I buy a tub on the Monday after work about 4:30pm and its gone by the time im knocking one up to go with my Sunday roast!

You've given me a complex,lol.Am i over doing it?

I do suffer with chronic protien poops! lmao


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Are you sure you dont mean a 908g tub which is 2lbs, this is the standard size which you get in the shops and works out better with the maths of what you use .


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

rayvonn said:


> Are you sure you dont mean a 908g tub which is 2lbs, this is the standard size which you get in the shops and works out better with the maths of what you use .


lol er yeh i see what i did there sorry,got me pounds 'n' grams more confused than Brittney Spears!

Now i dont feel so bad about ploughing through a tub a week!

Have you had some then rayvonn?

And sorry about my Maths.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes mate ive used that stuff, its very good imo but abit expensive I just get unflavoured whey from bulkpowders.co.uk in 5 kg tubs its 80% but only £24.99 most stuff on the site is well cheap and ive seen competitive bbers on here rating it highly. They also sponsor this site and all sponsors are reputable companies which have been thoroughly checked so id check it out fella.

cheers

ash


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

yeh ill give 'em a try.Im obvoiusly not a competition bodybuilder its just a hobby and gives me an extra 'ooomph' in Judo and the likes but still need a lot of protien for very little pounds!

Nice one.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

for just over a tenner you, could be having 2 steaks a day like me ......plus a fiver will get you shed loads of eggs also, I get through 5lbs of powder a month, most of my protein comes from lean steak, eggs and fish


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Yeh i know where you're coming from mate i eat more fish in a day than a Grizzly.Chicken breasts,lean beef,eggs,soya beans are a good source and i eat alot of peanut butter sandwiches.

I also get through one hell of alot of bog roll aswell,lol 

Powders just an added bonus is'nt it really,diet wise?

Just not on my wallet!


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey I used to do judo as a kid got my brown belt at 8 but couldnt go for my black til 16 so jacked it in at ten. oftens thought about getting back into it but other sports got in the way. Had to fight kids who were twice my size at gradings lads up to 15 i think, beat 5 in a row to win fighting part of my brown and was physically and emotionally drained after. Do they still do gradings like that go through all the holds and throws then fight?

cheers

ash


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

You got all the way to brown then jacked? I know they like to drag the syllabus out for juniors but i think you should have stuck at it.I dont really pay too much attention to the belts i got my green last Monday and dont get me wrong i was chuffed to bits and cant wait to get my Black belt but the way i see it you've just gotta make anything like Judo,Karate,Muay Thai etc become a part of you and your life.Just like all the other routines.

The gradings are an absolute killer i had to fight 6 other Judokas all battling for there Green,Blue and Brown belts.Won 3,drew 2 and lost one.

I was black and blue the next day,couldnt go to the gym i was proper spent.Our instructors said 'dont worry it'll be back to normal next week' the damn liers.They only secretly organised a club vs club competition to see how we fared with our new grades.Fought a 2nd Dan my first fight he threw me with Ippon Seoi Nage slammed his knee into my face and fractured my cheek bone.Next fight the guy fell after i reaped his foot and his teeth slammed into the side of my head which bled like a fountain.

And to think Judo translates 'Gentle Way' lol my ar*e.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

Sounds bloody hard mate but by the way you write its obvious you love it, good on you I love sports play rugby but had a rest from it for a couple of months as p***ed off with getting injured all the time. concentrating on bbing now looking to get as developed as possible and if in time my physique is good enough possibly diet down and try some local comps.

cheers mate

ash


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone else used this protein before? im thinking of going for the 5kg tub and replace it with my isolate and pro-peptide because they are too expensive.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Bulkpowders are a good, cheap protein IMO. If I could afford it, I'd be necking Pro Pep & Extreme until it comes out of my ar$e...but I can't.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I want some flavour though. bulkpowders are unflavoured arnet they?


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

oliverbrown84 said:


> I want some flavour though. bulkpowders are unflavoured arnet they?


use kiddies nesquick. That way way you can jave as many flavours as you want.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yes, but they sell very nice flavourings. Loads of choice too.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Chocolate Crusher's good for flavouring too!

Has anybody seen that clear protien drink before?

I remember seeing it in an ad in a magazine once...unless i imagined it!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

This works out cheaper surely.

http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=858


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Wow!

That is a big one!


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

keep u going for a while wont it.


----------



## rayvonn (Nov 17, 2005)

oliverbrown84 said:


> I want some flavour though. bulkpowders are unflavoured arnet they?


 You can buy the flavouring systems on bp seperately pretty cheaply ive just ordered 5kg of whey, 1kg of glutamine and 1kg of essential amino acids.:rolleye11


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

And how much did that all set you back Ash?

I would have a look myself but ive had a bit of a wee drinky!

Ive just bought a 5kg tub of whey concentrate from my protein its gonna last me till xmas theres loads of it and the tubs full right to the brim not like Nutrisport where you get a huge tub thats only half full.:rage:


----------



## Mr Chef (Jun 28, 2006)

oliverbrown84 said:


> This works out cheaper surely.
> 
> http://www.bodyshapersfitness.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=858


Thats nearly twice the price of bulk powders !! Probably tastes better but you get used to it and as was said, a bit of nesquick does the trick


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2004)

Sorry to post on such a old thread but it comes up in google when I look for it, Im using 90+ along side Matrix Whey protein, Im using 90+ over oats in the morning and the Matrix Whey Protein post workout with some dex, awesome combination and getting good results......... anyways lads we all like a bargin so share and share alike, check the prices out on supp centre for both.

Nutrisport 90+

Matrix Whey Protein There currently selling the matrix brand at less than half price, and this is hands down THE best whey you will find i guarentee, the 90+ on the other hand..................erm not so much, lol, but plenty of protein to pound ratio !

hope some of you find this helpfull.


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

nutrisport is superb asa good as anyother ive used

that martix looks crap lol too many carbs only 50% protein

oh anyone used these 40£ a tub cheapest ive seen

http://www.cheapbodybuildingsupplements.co.uk/nutrisport-90-protein-powder---5kg-413-p.asp


----------



## Rhys 11 (Dec 9, 2010)

Nutrisports 90+ Is good, but I used to it and pretty much on my last 1kg I couldn't do it anymore, the taste got repetative and seemed to taste worse everytime I took it.

Oh and as for the Matrix protein, its absolute rubbish, the protein it serves is rubbish & the carbs ect are way too high, i think theres alot of sugars in it :s


----------

